# Laser Sight Help



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

So I have the S&W M&P9 full size. Im looking to get a laser sight for it. 
Anyone have for theirs? You like/dislike? Any recommendations for what to get?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=01XX4VSTEBB750DATN4A


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

too pricey for me.....anyone else care to help?


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not a fan on Lazer sights, but the Crimson is the best money can buy as far as they go.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_2crf7zxnxn_b


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

not sure if im wanting the laser however if I can find one at a reasonable price then i might consider getting one. I like one that I can slide on the rail on my S&W M&P


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

fishing_5 said:


> too pricey for me.....anyone else care to help?


What is your price point? Here's a good one for $115.00

Crimson Trace Rail Master Red Laser Sight - Universal Rail-Mount CMR-201

I've only dealt with Crimson Trace, and if I used it for serious work it would be grip activated and be Crimson Trace. But, I'm sure somebody else may chime in.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

denner said:


> What is your price point? Here's a good one for $115.00
> 
> Crimson Trace Rail Master Red Laser Sight - Universal Rail-Mount CMR-201
> 
> I've only dealt with Crimson Trace, and if I used it for serious work it would be grip activated and be Crimson Trace. But, I'm sure somebody else may chime in.


115 sounds better to me than 259.
You personal own this one?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

fishing_5 said:


> 115 sounds better to me than 259.
> You personal own this one?


No. I have a grip mounted Crimson Trace on a S&W 637.

Here's a good review though:


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

denner said:


> No. I have a grip mounted Crimson Trace on a S&W 637.
> 
> Here's a good review though:


This would fit on a full size M&P9?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

fishing_5 said:


> This would fit on a full size M&P9?


Yep. Here's one on a M&P40






Insert Number 1


----------



## edknn123 (Apr 4, 2015)

denner said:


> What is your price point? Here's a good one for $115.00
> 
> Crimson Trace Rail Master Red Laser Sight - Universal Rail-Mount CMR-201
> 
> I've only dealt with Crimson Trace, and if I used it for serious work it would be grip activated and be Crimson Trace. But, I'm sure somebody else may chime in.


I have the grip activated LG-405 on my 442...love it....they don't make a grip mount for my SD9VE so I bought the Universal Rail-Mount CMR-201...it works great and activation is easy as your trigger finger will be right on the switch when aiming the weapon.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I know that I am late to the party, but I do have first hand experience with the CT CMR-201 Railmaster. 

I picked mine up used at the LGS for $60. It fits every gun I own. The pickatinny rail mount also fits on Glock rails. (they are slightly different) The ambidextrous on-off switch is push on push off and easy to access without adjusting your grip on most pistols. The adjustments to co-witness to your iron sights are solid and simple. You need a .05" allen wrench to do it. I can swap it to another gun and adjust the zero in about a minute. I think it is a great deal for $115. Buy it.

GW


----------

